# Ray's Angels presents Women's Weekend 2010 at Ray's Indoor Mountain Bike Park!



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

The Ray's Angels Women's Weekend at Ray's Indoor Mountain Bike Park will be February 19-21, 2010. Free clinics will be available for riders of all skill levels. This is a great opportunity for ladies to learn from some of the best female riders and coaches at one of the Midwest's most popular winter indoor riding locations.

On Friday, February 19th, Ray's will be reserved for the ladies...but we're leaving the Rhythm Room open for the STAG party (that means the fellas). Saturday and Sunday will be open to all, but women are welcome for 1/2 price! Put your knew skills to the test and show the guys how it's done!

Pre-register by February 1st to get your FREE Ray's Angel's Women's Weekend t-shirt! Go to https://www.raysmtb.com for more info and a link to register.


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

Here is a great video from the 2009 event:






Also, check out the list of coaches for 2010. A new bio page is coming soon, but take a look at the list of pro riders!

Expertise ranges from BMX, Slopetyle, All-mountain, XC, DirtJump and more!

http://www.raysmtb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=46

This is a great opportunity to learn from some of the top female riders in several different disciplines. Two of the coaches were recent instructors at the Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic! Hone in your skills or step outside your comfort zone and try something new. With just under 100 participants in 2009 (and hopes of over 100+ in 2010), this is the largest women's mountain bike event of the year! Don't miss out!

http://www.dirtragmag.com/blogarific/dirt-rag-rays-ww


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

Join the Ray's Angels Women's Weekend on Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/srch.php?in...ays-Angels-Womens-Weekend/208582886016?ref=ts

We have 14 great coaches already lined up. Keep an eye out for updates and information on all our coaches!


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm there. Flight & hotel have been BOOKED BABY!


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

Excellent! I'm excited to make it back to my ol' home town and head to Ray's. Should be an fantastic weekend!


----------



## Angy (Aug 15, 2008)

My boys have been begging to go to Rays! Looks like we just found our weekend!! It's the day after our sons b-day...perfect!


----------



## Epic Eli (Dec 4, 2008)

Never been to Rays and planning on hitting it twice this year, first trip is on Jan 29th, me and bunch of friends. The second trip is the women's weekend, for now it's just me and one friend. Can't wait, really wanted to go last year but couldn't make it.
See you all there


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

I can't wait for these introductions: 
"Hi, are you 'Epic Eli'? I'm 'SuperKat', nice to meet you!"


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

We continue to add to the already great list of coaches for the 2010 Ray's Women's Weekend. We've recently added Katie Polk and Gale Dahlager! We'll be highlighting Katie and Gale as well as the other great coaches in the upcoming weeks on our Facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/pages/Cleveland-OH/Rays-Angels-Womens-Weekend/208582886016?ref=ts

We already have women signed up from IN, OH, MI, PA, NY, UT, DE, MO, MD, KY, IL, AK and WA! Don't forget to sign up by February 1 to get your free event t-shirt.

Stay tuned for more announcements!


----------



## Nerdgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

thines said:


> We already have women signed up from IN, OH, MI, PA, NY, UT, DE, MO, MD, KY, IL, AK and WA!


Make one of those OHs an ON. Your page neglected to have Canadian provinces, so I picked the closest thing to Ontario (alphabetically not geographically), since it wouldn't let me continue otherwise...

Looking forward to it!


----------



## garage monster (Oct 13, 2006)

SuperKat said:


> I can't wait for these introductions:
> "Hi, are you 'Epic Eli'? I'm 'SuperKat', nice to meet you!"


Might not be a bad idea to give the Stags name tags as well for when we're hangin' out in the Rhythm room. "I'm with Nerdgirl"


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

With 5 weeks still to go, we already have over 80 registrations from all over the U.S. and Canada for the biggest and only cross-discipline female non-competitive cycling event at the world's best indoor mountain bike park!

We've just announced two new frames to be raffled off during the event!

If you're considering going, but looking for someone to carpool with or even share a room, check out our Facebook page. Participants are getting in touch to find roommates or carpool buddies!

Check out all the exciting hype and stay posted by becoming a fan of our Ray's Angels Women's Weekend Facebook page!

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?re...ays-Angels-Womens-Weekend/208582886016?ref=ts


----------



## Epic Eli (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry for the late respond, haven't been on this forum for a while, can't wait to meet you too Kat, and the rest of you ladys.:thumbsup:


----------



## miss rides a lot (Jul 23, 2008)

Just raced at Ray's this past weekend. It was such a great place to ride and work on skills! Everyone is extremely friendly and encouraging, and the stunts and skill sections are great since you can start out small/easy and work up to anything bigger.

Hope everyone has a great time!










Pro Women's podium, including local speed demon Lindsey P!


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

Today is the last day to register and receive your FREE event t-shirt. We have over 120 pre-registered participants already signed up. This is the largest, non-competitive, female, cross-disciplined cycling event at the worlds best indoor mountain bike park!

Register online here:
http://www.raysmtb.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=43&Itemid=46

If you're looking for an excuse to ride at Ray's Indoor Mountain Bike Park, this is it!

Don't forget to check us out on Facebook for lots of great info on all our instructors. It's also a great place to find someone to carpool or share a room.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/pages/Cleveland-OH/Rays-Angels-Womens-Weekend/208582886016?ref=ts

See you at Ray's!


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

Exciting news... Mad March Racing will be on hand the weekend of the Ray's Angels Women's Weekend to give private and semi-private lessons at a special discount rate! Lessons for both men and women are available with one of five of the Mad March coaches, including Tamara Peloquin, Gale Dahlager and 2x Downhill Masters World Champion Shaums March, on Saturday and Sunday.

Book your private or semi-private lesson now. Pay one flat rate for up to 3 riders! Lessons are 1, 2, or 3 hours long. 
Special discount prices are as follows:

1 hr $75
2hr $120
3hr $175

Book your coach now by emailing [email protected] or go to http://madmarchracing.com/events/event.asp?ID=259 for more details. Don't miss out on this special ONE TIME ONLY offer!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Yeehaw!!*

Can't wait to see all the girls from last year and meet some new ones!! 9 Days!!!


----------



## redheadrider (Dec 1, 2008)

i just wanted to say THANK YOU SO MUCH to everyone who helped make the women's weekend happen this year. i think there were a lot of happy women because of your hard work and time. each year it gets bigger and better, and this year was huge. if you weren't there, there were lots of goodies given away (complete bike, some frames, several helmets, bags, t-shirts, and so much more), great coaches/pros, bikes to demo, food/drinks, an after party, slide show of pictures of the day, women of dirt video, and just an all around great time riding with some friends (both new and old). i can't wait until next year.

I didn't get to take too many pictures, but there were a couple girls who wanted to see what I got of them, so these are all the ones that came out


----------



## redheadrider (Dec 1, 2008)

i also wanted to thank the niterider rep for coming out again and bringing demo lights for the night ride. it's so much fun riding the park in the dark, and it's the perfect time to check out the different models and how bright they are. here's a few videos of the night riding.


https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/bktpcs/rays%202-19-10/MVI_7206.flv

https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/bktpcs/rays%202-19-10/MVI_7207.flv

https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/bktpcs/rays%202-19-10/MVI_7210.flv

https://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid642.photobucket.com/albums/uu147/bktpcs/rays%202-19-10/MVI_7214.flv
​


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for posting the fantastic pics! I'm sure all of the gals will be excited to see more photos! If you're on Facebook, feel free to post your videos, pictures or just a link to this forum.

It was a great weekend and we're already excited about planning for next year!

Cheers,
Tania Juillerat
Sub-9 Productions
Midwest Women's Mountain Bike Clinic


----------



## redheadrider (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry - not on facebook. feel free to copy/post any of them if you want and you can do it from here. if you need a different link/info, let me know.


----------



## Epic Eli (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics and video with us. It was really nice to meet you and I hope to see you before 2011, Diablo maybe???


----------



## sweetbabyd (Jun 8, 2007)

great pictures Red! thanks for posting. riding at night with the lights was so cool!


----------



## redheadrider (Dec 1, 2008)

Epic Eli said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics and video with us. It was really nice to meet you and I hope to see you before 2011, Diablo maybe???


yeah it's always fun to put faces with names. i'll pm you my e-mail and maybe we can link up for some riding this summer. sweetbabyd goes to diablo a lot so she would be good to exchange e-mails with also. i got a season pass for blue mountain so i plan on getting there a few times this year, and i hope to go a couple times to highland also, so i'll let you know.


----------



## thines (Sep 11, 2006)

What do you get when you mix 150 women, hundreds of bikes and one of the coolest places to ride in the Midwest? You get the 2010 Ray's Angels Women's Weekend at Ray's Indoor Mountain Bike Park (Cleveland, Oh). The Ray's Women's Weekend began four years ago and has continued to grow and become one of the most successful non-competitive, cross-disciplined, female cycling events in the world. Where else do you find pro-riders from a multitude of disciplines such as bmx, downhill, slopestyle, freeride and trials gather for an entire weekend of riding, teaching, laughing and fun!

Go to www.sub-9.com for the official event recap!

Additional photos, videos, blogs and more can be found on the event Facebook page:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cleveland-OH/Rays-Angels-Womens-Weekend/208582886016?ref=ts


----------

